# MFi Lightning to Micro USB cable?



## dh0licious

My local hi-fi shop just told me that the Fiio l19 cable is apparently no longer made by Fiio.

Currently I am using the Apple Camera Connection Kit which is bulky and also requires me to have an additional USB to Micro USB adapter to plug into most DAC's.

Is there any other alternative lightning to Micro USB cable out there that is also MFi? I have searched but don't seem to be coming up with many results. I hope there are some obvious alternatives that I have overlooked!


----------



## dh0licious

bump


----------



## DJRSP

Have the same question.
Any suggestions on a good cable?

 Saw this but too short
https://penonaudio.com/Lightning-to-Micro-USB-Pure-Silver-Cable


----------



## DJRSP

bump!
Anybody have a suggestion for this crappy problem?

Apple being the proprietary **** that it is couldn't make a simple solution and it appears that there is only 1 Fiio L19 cable left in the whole world being sold in the UK somewhere.


----------



## bvng3540

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N77VPS3/ref=ya_aw_oh_bia_dp?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This work on my mojo/Hugo to iPhone 7+


----------



## DJRSP

bvng3540 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N77VPS3/ref=ya_aw_oh_bia_dp?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> This work on my mojo/Hugo to iPhone 7+



Lucky man
Bought that cable before posting this to see if it would do the trick but didn't work
Can I ask if you use the most updated version of iOS? version 11?

I tried all the amazon lightning to micro usb cables and all of them have failed me


----------



## mindhead1

bump


----------



## seeteeyou

As usual it's much easier to find this kinda stuff in China simply because Apple wouldn't do anything about them, here's an example that's supposed to work for "all" iOS releases

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=543146283750


Another popular seller who offered some options for iPhone 7 / 6 / 5

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=528956994659
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=557554942785

Others for iPhone X / 8

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=533826346033
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=561730144066


Other than that, we could also take a look at these options

https://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-lightning-cable-for-apple-idevices-3-right-angle.html
https://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-lightning-cable-for-apple-idevices-3-right-angle.html

http://stores.ebay.com/Lavricables
http://www.lavricables.com/pure-silver-hugo-mojo-lightning-interconnect/


----------



## mindhead1

Thanks for the info. I’m kind of new to this game and just recently purchased my first headphone amp, a Topping NX4. So far I love the amp and what it’s bringing to my AKG-K550 and my recently purchased HIfiman HE400i. 

My biggest issue with the amp is that it didn’t come with the micro usb to lightning cable as advertised. Has all the other combos, but not the one for iOS devices. I searched around, but it seems like this type of cable is very rare.

The pricing on some of the cables you directed me to costs more than NX4. I’ll try and figure out the conversion rate on the Chinese links you provided. If pricing is in the sane range I’ll give it a shot.

I have tried contacting the seller, but don’t have high hopes for a good resolution. I really like the NX4 and don’t want to return it because of a missing cable.


----------



## seeteeyou

You're very welcomed. I also found something else on Amazon but they seemed to be designed for non-audio devices

https://www.amazon.com/Aboom-Controller-Connector-Converter-Accessories/dp/B0758TGP74
https://www.amazon.com/Anbee-Braided-Lightning-Micro-USB-Cellphone/dp/B071ZS7XB6
https://www.amazon.com/AxPower-iPhone-Lightning-Connector-Reverse/dp/B078SRXMMD
https://www.amazon.com/Owoda-Lightning-11-4inch-Braided-Connector/dp/B074PMMSQR
https://www.amazon.com/Mavic-Threeking-Platinum-Remote-Control/dp/B0753FCN9B
https://www.amazon.com/Rantow-Braided-Controller-Lightning-Micro-USB/dp/B07214TWXG
https://www.amazon.com/RCstyle-Durable-Lightning-Micro-Cable/dp/B0747FDRWG


----------



## mindhead1

I saw these cables on Amazon as well. But looking through the reviews it seems that they will not work with a DAC. I did come across the following cable which looks like it is designed to work with Chord Mojo DAC.
https://penonaudio.com/usb-cable/blue-micro-usb-to-lightning-cable.html 

However, I'm not familiar with this vendor and am not certain it would work with my topping NX4. I have sent an email to inquire about compatibility. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Monstieur (Feb 24, 2018)

The new Q1 Mark II comes with an MFI certified Lightning to Micro-USB cable. Hopefully it will be available separately soon.
http://www.fiio.net/en/products/76

I wonder if this MFI certified Lightning to Micro-USB adapter can be used with a Micro-USB to Micro-USB OTG cable.
https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Micro-USB-Lightning-Adapter/dp/B072Y118FF/


----------



## davidjan (Mar 10, 2018)

Meenova made lightning to MicroUSB OTG cable for USB DAC with original IC to support iOS upgrade.
http://meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...Chord-Mojo-Hugo-Pha3/1996286_32856542392.html
https://www.ebay.com/itm/263530211779


----------



## cardeli22

Nice!. I have the old Meenova and it stopped working with ios


----------



## Daeder

This should work with my Chord Mojo to my iPhone?


----------



## outdooradventurer

I know this is an old thread but for anybody looking for a short cable for iPhone, I found this: https://penonaudio.com/cozoy-lightningtype-c-to-micro-usb-cable.html 

It says it works up to iPhone X, but I will post back when I receive to see if it work on my iPhone 7 Plus with the latest software.


----------



## cardeli22

Supposedly this one works with the latest iOS revision too: http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html
Haven't tried it yet so cant confirm.


----------



## outdooradventurer

I saw that one too. I liked how short the other one is but this will be a good one to try if mine doesn’t work out.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Aug 21, 2018)

cardeli22 said:


> Supposedly this one works with the latest iOS revision too: http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html
> Haven't tried it yet so cant confirm.



I just bought one in each length to try with my Fiio Q1 Mark II. I’ll report back when they get here...

EDIT: So, these came. They work... sort of. Audio is fine. No issue there, but the phone tries to charge the Q1. It must not be fully MFi compatible.

Now, that said, if I start with a fully charged Q1 and a fully charged iPhone X it seems to drain both at a normal rate, but the cable connector on the Lightning side gets warm like it’s sending current through.


----------



## outdooradventurer

Update: Received my Cozoy cable. Everything works perfect and is the perfect length to what I was wanting. I have the Fiio E17k so I do have the ability to turn charge mode on or off but regardless, I haven't received any error messages. Everything works like it should.

As far as quality goes, this is a really nice cable. Well built and feels strong. Connections are tight with no wiggle. Highly recommend if you are looking for this length.


----------



## mwillis (Sep 26, 2018)

outdooradventurer said:


> Update: Received my Cozoy cable. Everything works perfect and is the perfect length to what I was wanting. I have the Fiio E17k so I do have the ability to turn charge mode on or off but regardless, I haven't received any error messages. Everything works like it should.
> 
> As far as quality goes, this is a really nice cable. Well built and feels strong. Connections are tight with no wiggle. Highly recommend if you are looking for this length.


Quick question for you. I purchased this cable and it doesn't work for me... I'm wondering if I selected the wrong option. I selected the default "Micro USB to Lightning" option. When you bought yours did you select the other "CZY Micro USB to Lightning" option that added $10.90 to the price?

EDIT: Well after further inspection of the description it looks like goes into detail right there saying the CZY version is updated to support the newer iPhones and iOS updates. That's what I get for not reading I guess! Hopefully they'll accept my return for the other cable I received that is worthless to me.


----------



## vinyljunkie (Oct 18, 2018)

I have also been looking for a micro-USB to Lightning cable for my Ultrasone Naos DAC and iPhone 6 (running iOS 12).
The best option I have found so far is this 1M long AMV-LTG cable from Shure:
https://www.shure.co.uk/products/accessories/microphones-accessories/amv-ltg
It has nice tight-fitting plugs and works without any problems. The only issue is that the cable is rather stiff and is not really as flexible as I would like for a headphone lead.
To be fair, the cable is actually designed for use with Shure’s MOTIV range of microphones...


----------



## alterergo (Jan 28, 2020)

Unearthing this thread once again.  I've manged to misplace my L19 lightning to micro usb cable and now looking for an in inexpensive alternative.  I know some alternatives have been suggested, but they are almost what I paid for my Q1 MkII.  I know folks have been using Apple Camera Connection Kits (aka CCK) as stopgap measures, and I was wondering if anyone tried Apple lightning to either a) micro usb, b) usb c adapters

BTW, how does one resize images?

[/IMG]

EDIT: Ok, got one enroute, will test and report


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Caution - Many of the off brands won't work with some/certain Amp/DAC combos because of the MiFI certifications, trust me I've tried a lot of cables out there.

If your using a FiiO Q5, the Shure Lightning to Micro USB cable for Shure's DAC/AMP works fine.
BUT... that same cable on the Q5s does NOT work. (Blame the MiFi certification) Replug that EXACT same cable into the Q5 again and it works....FRUSTRATING

Apart from the stock FiiO cable that works on both the Q5 and Q5s, the ONLY other cable (and trust me I've tried a whole bunch from all different sources) that work EVERY time on both the Q5/Q5s are the DD Audio MFi05 line of cables.
The cables are thicker and more robust than the FiiO stock cables that came with the Q5/Q5s.
They have a nice silver woven cloth covering protecting the cable, and are offered in 2 shorter 6cm lengths (Straight plugs and the other with 90' plugs) and 1 in a 50CM length with 90' plugs.
Amazon in the US only carries the shorter 6cm with 90' plugs.  But the same vendor on Amazon US via Amazon will ship from China the 6cm straight plug and the 50cm longer cable
How do I know?  Over time I have ordered all 3.  
Initially ordered the shorter 6cm 90' plug in stock at Amazon US.  Got it, and on the Q5s it works but its a little short as the cable is meant to be used for stacking not side by side.
Then ordered and accepted the 3 week shipping but still via Amazon US the longer 50cm cable with 90' plugs. When I received it in and plugged it in and it works fine also....but because the cable is longer, the strain reliefs on the cable are larger, and on the Q5s specifically with the AM3D THX amp, the 90' bend places the cable right against the larger barrels of the 4.4mm Balanced terminations on most cables. I didn't like the way it was bending the cable as well as placing pressure on the headphone connector.  IF you are using the stock AM3E amp you will not have this problem, but if you are using the 2.5mm balanced jack depending on how large your 2.5mm barrel is you might.
Finally ordered the 6cm Straight plug cable, and use a short 4 inch Micro USB extender cable and now I have the length I want and a cable that works with the Q5s/AM3D combo that is not pressing against the 4.4mm connector.  Since your only sending 0's and 1's digitally and not an actual audio signal you should be OK with the extra connection joint.
If your comfortable ordering from AliExpress, DD Audio has their store there and promises faster shipping, I just chose to do it through Amazon for personal reasons.

Now for the final bad news.  This cable may not work with other DAC's as it is specifically for the FiiO line of products.
I tried with one friends Chord Mojo, and sometimes it works, sometimes I have to plug/unplug/replug and it starts to work.
With another friends iFi xDSD no joy. Cannot get it to work.
so be careful as YMMV.

Sorry for the long post, just wanted to share the pain I went through hoping it will help another person.


----------



## John Massaria

NJoyzAudio said:


> Caution - Many of the off brands won't work with some/certain Amp/DAC combos because of the MiFI certifications, trust me I've tried a lot of cables out there.
> 
> If your using a FiiO Q5, the Shure Lightning to Micro USB cable for Shure's DAC/AMP
> works fine.
> ...


Thank you! I wonder if Fiio can explain why it’s proprietary mini usb To lightning and how to rectify it- or at least have a good solution or maybe just maybe sell the wire themselves to support people who made investments in fiio - hello FIIO? Are you there?


----------



## NJoyzAudio (Jan 16, 2021)

Info to add onto my previous comments/info above, for those who might find this info useful...
As I and others have mentioned the Lotoo S1 Lightning to to USB-C cable works on connecting an Apple Device to both the S1 and P6K.
But I saw elsewhere in Head-Fi someone discussing a new adapter from DD-Hifi TC28i (Picture below) that is a Lightning Male to USB-C Female adapter made from machined Aluminum for the housing.
It is an OTG adapter too! (prevent draining devices by charging the other)
It allows you to use a higher quality USB-C to USB-C or USB-A 3.1 cable and connect your devices to a an Apple Lightning product
YMMV but I've been able to connect an iPad, IPad Air 2, iPhone X, and an iPhone 11 Pro to both the S1 and P6K, to several other Amp/DAC combos that have USB-C or Micro USB without issues.
So far it is THE ONLY connector I have that works across all my AMP/DAC devices, and all my Apple devices, previously one cable would work with one combo, but not another.
This will allow me to consolidate and get rid of a number of cables.
I've seen this little adapter being sold through various stores on the net, so not going to pitch one over the other but rather go get one if you have Apple devices as it will help you consolidate.  Haven't had time to do any measurements, except with what is between my ears but the impressions so far is it does not add any unwanted signals/sounds and does not color the sound at all.
Bargain for the $25 I paid for it, given I've had to buy some much more expensive Lightning to USB Cables to date
Just wanted to pass this on to those on this forum!


----------



## SemiRecumbent

NJoyzAudio said:


> Info to add onto my previous comments/info above, for those who might find this info useful...
> As I and others have mentioned the Lotoo S1 Lightning to to USB-C cable works on connecting an Apple Device to both the S1 and P6K.
> But I saw elsewhere in Head-Fi someone discussing a new adapter from DD-Hifi TC28i (Picture below) that is a Lightning Male to USB-C Female adapter made from machined Aluminum for the housing.
> It is an OTG adapter too! (prevent draining devices by charging the other)
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I gave my kid my old AK70 and now she wants to use it as an external dac from her iPad. I hope that this connector and an A&K otg cable will do the trick. I’ve created a monster - plugging her iems into the iPad is no longer good enough. I couldn’t be more proud.


----------

